

Ask HN: What happens when people start saving Snapchat pictures? - notastartup

I am just trying to understand what this Snapchat is all about.<p>It seems like the catch is you exchange pictures of yourself that is expected to last no more than 10 seconds or less. Why the demand for this? I think for a demographic where they want to exchange photos but don&#x27;t want it floating around on the internet forever or in other people&#x27;s phones. What if the photo lasts forever or lot of them begin to adopt persistence by means of other apps?<p>Would they flock to a new platform?
======
minimaxir
The demand is for ultimate freedom of expression. (which is how the "sexting"
meme happened)

